# Cat ate my liver treats



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I consider freeze dried liver the ultimate dog treats because two pieces last a whole training (10 minute session) and the dog never gets tired of them. 

I buy bulk, sadly, the cat discovered how to reach them. He sneaks in and out under the lid of the container if its not closed firmly.... Human error


----------

